# Company basically requesting copyright ownership?



## Pukka312 (Feb 1, 2013)

I've been contacted for an international corporate event job for 2 days with very specific requests, including full unlimited usage rights but ALSO requesting that I give up any rights to the photographs.

They state they are a small banking company and the photos will primarily be used in marketing. I haven't a clue what to charge for full rights, I just know that it should be higher than limited usage. 

They've listed specific shots they want with a deadline less than 24 hours from the event date. I am about to call for further specifics, but just wondered a ballpark range for full usage rights.


----------



## Mully (Feb 1, 2013)

What kind of day rates do photographers get in your area?  Base your rates accordingly.


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 1, 2013)

If you plan to give up everything you can do it as a _work for hire_, charge them daily rates plus hourly for processing time.
Certainly requires specific contract and specs for what you will do, costs, etc.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 1, 2013)

If full rights means that you don't get credit for the photo and will never get another dime for it, I'd think there better be a comma in the price. (but that's just me)


----------



## gsgary (Feb 1, 2013)

Is it a Nigerian Bank ?


----------



## Pukka312 (Feb 1, 2013)

gsgary said:


> Is it a Nigerian Bank ?



LOL, nope, Chicago based ...but according to their website they have presence in 20 countries. But also says it's a non-profit banking solution company.


----------



## KmH (Feb 1, 2013)

I wonder what copyright law is like in Tanzania?

Because US copyright law would not apply if the images are made in Tanzania.

A non-profit banking solution company? That's an oxymoron. :lmao:

For exclusive, unlimited, world-wide usage rights - $50,000 per image. If they want copyright too - $100,00 per image.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 1, 2013)

What Keith said. Comma's with LOTS of zeros.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 1, 2013)

$2000


----------



## KmH (Feb 1, 2013)

They are wanting to take advantage of the OP's obvious commercial photography business inexperience.

Bitter means $2000 is just the creative fee. Usage rights are a separate line item. :thumbup:

By the way. Commercial rates vary by region. Prices charged by commercial photographers in major metropolitan areas are higher than the rates charged elsewhere.
By the same token, rates charged in the US or Europe are probably higher than the ballpark rates being charged in southeastern Africa.


----------



## sm4him (Feb 1, 2013)

KmH said:


> They are wanting to take advantage of the OP's obvious commercial photography business inexperience.
> 
> *Bitter means $2000 is just the creative fee*. Usage rights are a separate line item. :thumbup:
> 
> ...




OH. I always thought that when Bitter answers with "$2000" it meant "if you're selling photos and don't have any better idea than that what to charge, then just throw a number out there and be happy."  :lmao:


----------



## ghache (Feb 1, 2013)

If it was me, i would give them the image for 2-3k and call it a deal. buy yourself a lunch and some good glass. 

When is the last time you sold an image? most companies buy stock images for 300-400 $ anyway.


----------



## Designer (Feb 1, 2013)

Pukka312 said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Is it a Nigerian Bank ?
> ...



Care to tell us the name of the company?  You can do an internet search.  Try to find out as much as you can about this company.  Try to find some people who have done business with them.  

I'm sorry, but this sounds a little like the magazine scam you posted.  What all do they want from you?  What does your husband think of this?


----------



## Pukka312 (Feb 2, 2013)

Designer said:


> Pukka312 said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



The company is Small Business Banking Network. I don't know why I was suddenly contacted out of the blue for these things. I primarily do weddings here and most of my business is through word of mouth. The only thing I can say is that there are very few good photographers here...and the Internet presence of photographers in Tanzania is weak, so it's nearly impossible to look up my competition on the world wide web. 

I called this company to discuss their specifications and to warn them on the lack of quality prints here...seriously, compared to the U.S., I think Wal-Mart prints better than the local printing places here. I had brought an Epson R2880 with me but the damn thing fried within 2 months of me being here. Anyway, through out a number (relatively close to the $2000) and they did not sound too thrilled but requested the quote in writing. Honestly I will be surprised if they go for it. They sounded like they were hoping for some nice low bids being that it's Africa. (you can find really bad companies here that utilize guys with cameras {they don't deserve to be called photographers} that will work an event like that for $100). 

Thanks for all your input. I really appreciate the suggestions...and god, if I thought I could get 50,000 then I would be set for the year here.  I'm not that good...yet


----------



## Designer (Feb 2, 2013)

Here is their website:

Small Business Banking Network - consulting, tools, trainings - SBBN

I'm guessing that what they want to do is to loan you some money.

Nevertheless, their project may turn out to be profitable for you.


----------



## BigDM (Feb 23, 2013)

Ask what the president/CEO of the bank makes in yearly salary and commissions/perks.  Take that amount and use it for a starting point!!  Really - they are attempting to "take you to the cleaners!" They rightfully know the value of your work and THEY will stand to make a ton of money from it but are unwilling to pay you for it. Set your price HIGH and stick to it - especially if you are willing to give up copyright (which I would NEVER do) to the work.

By the way, "non-profit" does NOT mean they don't make any money!  I bet you my last dime that EVERYONE associated with that bank is drawing a salary - probably with at least one if not two commas in the amount.


----------



## Tony S (Feb 23, 2013)

Sounds like what they are looking for is a "work for hire" situation.  It is done all the time, no big deal. You just have to come to terms that agree with you.  Often times companies will do this so that they have sole use of the images or the images show their company and they don't want another to use them..  There are tons of examples out there.  Is it the best way for a photographer to work, in my opinion no, but it will bring in some income.

  Do a google search on the term "photographer work for hire contract" and you will get tons of ideas and also see that it is quite common.

  Here's one link ....
http://apanational.com/files/public/manual/Work_for_Hire.pdf

  In a nutshell though, just make sure what ever agreement you come to get it in writing and both parties sign it.  It will protect both of you.


----------



## KmH (Feb 23, 2013)

And be sure you get *paid well *for selling all your rights to the images.
You never know when an image may unexpectedly become valuable, which speaks to keeping all your rights and only selling a company exclusive usage rights.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Work_for_hire


----------



## gw2424 (Feb 23, 2013)

Could we see some work?


----------

